# 2002 Altima Accelerator not working



## jonathonv (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a 2002 Nissan Altima and am experiencing some trouble. While driving the vehicle, the accelerator will stop functioning. For example, yesterday after slowing down to pull into a parking lot, when i pressed the accelerator, the engine just continues to idle. It does not respond at all. When i put the transmission in Park, the accelerator then works fine, i can press it and the engine will rev. It also works in neutral. However when i place the car back into any gear (R,D,1,2), the accelerator ceases to function again. I left the car running, trying several times putting the shifter from P to D. After 10 minutes or so, it finally started working again and i was able to drive normally.

This happened before to my wife twice. Upon experiencing the issue, she pulled over and turned the car off. When trying to restart it, it would not start and would "click" like it was a dead battery. In those cases we were able to jump start the car and then it would run fine. The car has a brand new battery and the battery test good.

The check engine light does NOT come on

Any ideas on what could be causing this?


----------



## shadowtag88 (Feb 3, 2009)

im not sure about what that click sound would be when the car was shut off.....

but the non responsive gas pedal in my opinion MIGHT be a faulty throttle body position sensor.

have you ever gotten a code reader to check if theres a code stored in the memory? - my subaru had that problem and it still does actually.. and the CEL doesnt come on but the code is in the memory...


it kills my gas mileage actually.. hows yours...?


----------

